

Longevity – Do we want to live longer? - equalarrow
https://medium.com/@jasonbits/longevity-fe3c3ca6923f

======
biomimic
Of course we do. It's also a must. It's a requirement for any progress related
to space travel and in relation to populating other planets. It's amazing that
this is and still is, a question. The real question here is - does life have
meaning or not?

